
25 Years of the Week in Chess - Scarblac
https://theweekinchess.com/chessnews/general/25-years-of-the-week-in-chess
======
Scarblac
One of the ways in which the Internet has changed chess is that games played
all over the world are now posted online, and players of all levels can keep
their databases updated.

That is almost entirely the result of the work of Mark Crowther, who started
The Week In Chess in 1994 and _hasn 't missed a single weekly update since._
Each issue contains a file with all tournament games he was able to find
online played that week; these days usually some 5000 or so per issue (up to
9400 games in the busy summer season), error checked, names standardized by mr
Crowther, all ad-supported on his own web page.

